# Naples in late july.



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

I have an offshore jigging trip booked with some buddies from another forum on July 25th out of Naples, a long run to the 40 fathom break. Since it is going to be somewhat of a road trip for me I am going to stay for a few days and haul one of my skiffs down. Having never fished that area before I would appreciate any information (no spots) on what would be worth while pursuing with a fly rod in late july in that area. And if anyone is willing to say, what type of pattern are the fish one that I would pursue with a fly rod. Never caught a baby tarpon, we don't really get them in the panhandle, so that would be fun on flies....if that is a valid target species that time of year.


----------

